# Engorged and uneven!!



## Heart.Revolution (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

I have a huge problem that has occured just over the weekend. My left breast has become larger than my right. I was told by other breastfeeding friends that I need to nurse my son more on the right to even it out. Meanwhile my left breast has become so full and it is hard as a rock. It hurts so bad. I do not want to keep making myself uneven but at the same time I cannot stand having one rock hard. Please help me, what and I doing wrong? I am so sad and in pain.


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

Don't stop nursing altogether on that side--pump or nurse enough to reduce the engorgement! Ouch: I feel your pain. Just try block nursing--using only 1 side at a time, maybe for a couple feeds in a row. I wouldn't go more than 4-5 hours without switching sides. It should balance out in a few days, though it's normal to have one side bigger/fuller than the other (corresponds to handedness, I think?). Watch out for plugged ducts!


----------



## bellababy (Jul 30, 2005)

I hear you, girlfriend!!

My left breast has been bigger than the right since the day I started nursing. DS is 7 months old, and it's still that way!! When I pump, I usually get twice as much milk from the left than the right... I think it's because for whatever reason DS had 'right breast aversion' when he was born









I agree that you should pump or express just enough milk to reduce the pain from engorgement, and do a couple feedings in a row on the right side. I will say, however, that it may always be a little uneven...


----------



## ZenMamaJen (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm in the same boat (opposite breast, though).
Just wanted to give you a









I had mastitis last week, so I'm hoping it doesn't go that way again!


----------



## Heart.Revolution (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks for all the help. It is so uncomfortable. This morning I woke up and it was so solid. I tried to nurse my son a little on it but he was sleepy and not hungry. So I pumped for a few minutes just to relieve the pain and I got 5oz of milk! So I froze it for later.

So just to make sure I have this right...I should nurse him a little on the left just to relieve the engorgement. Nurse a couple time in a row on the right to balance them out. So when should I do a "full feeding on the left?


----------



## NHmomOF2 (Feb 3, 2005)

Aminah- this is exactly my problem too. How long have you been nursing this babe? I have found the only solution is time along with reliving the engorgement any way you can. I wouldn't worry so much about the lop-sidedness at this point and just concentrate on getting the milk out so you don't then run into problems with clogged ducts or worse, mastitis.

I found that by empting the breast completely- through nursing and pumping- every morning, I felt sooo much better and after a few days of that, I was able to stop pumping altogether. (Unless you _want_ to pump and build up a milk supply to freeze...)

This is my third baby and just to let you know, my left breast has always made more milk, been more prone to clogged ducts, and was never exactly "balanced" ever again. Oh well...

Anyway, I feel your pain! You'd think after making it through pregnancy and birth you wouldn't have to suffer boob pain like this!! Not fair.


----------



## Heart.Revolution (Apr 30, 2004)

^
I have been nursing him since he was born which was 8 weeks ago. He is nursing well and getting enough milk. He is acutally off the charts in weight.









So far today I have been nursing him a little on the left to relieve the engorgement and then nurse more on the right and it feels alot better. At this point I could care less about being lopsided..haha.


----------

